# Meet Our Puppies



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

In April our dog got hit by a car and died, it was horrible for all of us we missed her a lot she was basically family. So a little while later we decided its way too quiet without a dog so we went puppy hunting, we were only looking for Boxers seems how my last dog was a boxer. So last month we brought home Shara a half boxer puppy, she is a crazy bundle of energy. And then two weeks later we brought home Chèvre, a calmer not as energetic towards people she is a pure bred Boxer and was quite smaller than Shara even though they are only 10 days apart. Chèvre still isn't as enthusiastic about people she wags her little stump a little and will lick you a little bit but that's about it. Shara on the other hand loves people she wags her tail as fast as she can and she's just wants to lick your face and she's so excited that you're there that she just can't contain it...lol! 
Sharah:









Chèvre:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

There's my baby!!!! lol 

Poor chèvre, I think she needs to come live with me!!(; 

By the way guys, chèvre is goat in French!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> There's my baby!!!! lol
> 
> Poor chèvre, I think she needs to come live with me!!(;
> 
> By the way guys, chèvre is goat in French!!


You see the only problem is she decided I'm her person...and she doesn't like people that much so it would be like loving a board that wiggles from time to time and licks you once in awhile (; But if you have your heart set on it go ahead try!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Then I wiiiiiiiiill 



Go ahead and try!!(; lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute! Congrats


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks!

Oh yeah Emilie I forgot to mention Shara will knock you down and lick you to death so beware!! Tehehehehe you'll never know what hit ya!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww what cuties  Congrats !
Im sorry about your loss .


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are both adorable!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a boxer, was a rescue as a puppy. He was shy and stuck on me at first, then he opened up and basically went thru about 2 years of wild obnoxiousness! He is a good boy at age 5, nervous, but a good boy. Love the Boxers.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are both adorable!! but im partial. We have a 3 year old flashy brindle male. He is our baby! By far the best dog I've ever had! 
We are wanting to breed him but aren't having much luck finding a female


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

awe too cute ..congrats!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww so cute!

We used to have a pair of boxers that we bred. I miss them so much! Our male ended up with heart disease at 5 years old but our female lived to be 14 years old... she was my first dog (got her when I was 2). I miss having them... boxers are great dogs!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

boyd59 said:


> They are both adorable!! but im partial. We have a 3 year old flashy brindle male. He is our baby! By far the best dog I've ever had!
> We are wanting to breed him but aren't having much luck finding a female


Beautiful!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Awww so cute!
> 
> We used to have a pair of boxers that we bred. I miss them so much! Our male ended up with heart disease at 5 years old but our female lived to be 14 years old... she was my first dog (got her when I was 2). I miss having them... boxers are great dogs!!


I agree! They are great dogs! I found a picture I'll have to dig around to find it but it made me want to cry when I first saw it a little after Bree died.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I found it! It's not the best quality seems how I took a picture with my iPod of it on the computer but I think you should still be able to read it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, what cute puppies! I know a family with a boxer and he is really sweet to them, but a crazy-scary guard dog!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> Aw, what cute puppies! I know a family with a boxer and he is really sweet to them, but a crazy-scary guard dog!


Ours she seemed super scary but once you got close enough to her she would squat and pee and then there were some people she did not like and would growl and bark.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Delilah said:


> I found it! It's not the best quality seems how I took a picture with my iPod of it on the computer but I think you should still be able to read it.


That is so sweet. I miss my boxers... I have a boston terrier, aussie/heeler mix puppy and mastiff mix... the aussie mix is the closest to the boxers personality but she is not as tolerable of my little brother like the boxers were.... she will bark and snap at him when he goes too far but the boxers would alwayd just lay there and take it. I told my mom when I move out and am in a position to have a dog I want a boxer


----------



## Tamara90 (Jan 25, 2014)

So cute


----------

